# From foal to 2 year old



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very cool liver! Though this baby is only two he will change even more as he ages!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Here's mine from new born and at two.


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice! Is he buckskin? He seems too golden to be bay. Except his head, which looks bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well he has pangre which lightens his soft points to a golden but mosey color and it does the same to his lower belly. He is odd colored I theorize he is actually brown based (At) I have seen some light colored homozygous browns so I'm wondering if maybe that's what's up with his color. I'm fixing to test him when I get my financial aid. He changes color a lot though I will attribute a little to sun bleaching. He'll start off when he first sheds very chocolate colored. This is him the beginning of the year. Also I do not think he carries cream so he can't be buckskin.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunny5 (Mar 21, 2012)

He's pretty interesting. Must be the pangare on his legs making him seem so un-bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gamer as a newborn:










1 month old:










6 year old:










Big change, but not really a surprise as both parents were grey! :lol:


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

All stunning horses,especially that liver chestnut


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

From weanling to yearling, Lily went from redhead to platinum blonde, and still gets new white hairs on her body! Wondering how much more white hairs she'll get when she's full grown.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the rabicano on her and the flaxen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

My baby Finnick was born an average buckskin,








Turned buttermilk in the winter,








Then shed out to this!








I'm super curious if he repeats this pattern again :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> My baby Finnick was born an average buckskin,
> View attachment 300337
> 
> 
> ...


Hes a brown based (At) buckskin so I guarantee he'll change colors lots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

All of the horses that I've ever witnessed grow up have been born sorrel and shed out sorrel. This little filly was the only one that actually changed colors, and funnily, the only one that was sold of the bunch. :? That's my kind of luck though.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Peppy, that's really cool! I kinda wondered if that was a possibility since buckskin is usually bay with one cream gene. Amazing all the genetic variations under the surface!


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful horses I love seeing the change as time passes on. This is my little guy. First pic at 2 days old, second at 16 months. Third is at 18 months. He was more of a light bay and is starting to get darker


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

amgThoroughbreds said:


> Beautiful horses I love seeing the change as time passes on. This is my little guy. First pic at 2 days old, second at 16 months. Third is at 18 months. He was more of a light bay and is starting to get darker


Beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's my guy from 1yr to 3yrs.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It's amazing how they change from foal to adult. 

This was Lilly as a baby. 









And now...


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> All of the horses that I've ever witnessed grow up have been born sorrel and shed out sorrel. This little filly was the only one that actually changed colors, and funnily, the only one that was sold of the bunch. :? That's my kind of luck.
> 
> View attachment 300369
> 
> ...


She kind of looks like she is graying in these two photos. Was one of the parents a gray?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Zane at 1 month, 2 months, 2 years and 3 years. 

Early on I thought he was going to be chestnut going gray, but then he turned in to a bay going gray. :lol:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't think my boy has changed colour much here he is from new born up until a yearling.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such cute babies. It's so fun to watch them grow up!


----------



## Melzie71 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chev as a foal and then as a 2yr old.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Pickles, at 10 months, two years, and 3.

10 months, when she came home:

2 years old:

3, recent.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

This thread is so much fun to watch. I can't participate yet (give me 1 1/2 years...lol), those who can keep it up....please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> Pickles, at 10 months, two years, and 3.


I like that the horse's name is Pickles.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I like that the horse's name is Pickles. :grin:


thanks It was funny, I couldn't figure out a name. Her dam was "docs 3 d sonata" and her sire was "coolest dream". I have a reputation on the farm for picking out good names for horses, but nothing fit this one. She was sweet and cute, but with an evil sense of humor. She steals any gloves lying around and drops them in the waterer. Grabs the BO's fencing hammer and takes off full speed with it between her teeth. Even tried to strip the sweater off a fashionable visitor once. Pickles came up one day, and just stuck:lol:


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Foal 

To 1 year old!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Never have I gone through every picture of Juno that I've ever uploaded to photobucket or tinypic at one time until now, so I apologize for how many there are- it was so hard to narrow them down from the hundreds I had to chose from.
Here's Juno from birth to 2 years and 8 months old


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Man, Juno is quite the looker!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

these are very cool -some gorgeous horses!! I have a pally foal who has has some pretty interesting colours. I am very curious to see how he sheds out this year. mama is a sooty palomino and dad is all black. He was normal to start with, born the pinkish colour with dark blue eyes. Then his eyes when a hazel/grey colour sort. Definitely not brown and for sure not blue. He started getting black hair on his legs and grey hair on his rump. Even now with his winter coat (dont have a picture today) he's really light coloured -but he has black hair even in his winter coat on his legs. The dam is sooty, but in the winter she has not black hair coming through on her. I know that the sire has a grey ancestor 2 generations back...not sure if that can pass through or not. But I am sure interested to see what he sheds out like.  Any opinions or someone witha pally who has gone this shade before I'd be interested to hear!

new born


http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/kstinson1/media/IMG-20130427-01476_zpsc3b0787c.jpg.html

a couple months old 




about 3 months



About 4-5 months


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I love these


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess I'll add Jackpot since he'll be two soon.

3 to 6 months

























19 months
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pepper as a baby









Grown up








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Zexious said:


> Man, Juno is quite the looker!


Thank you!


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Not really an awesome color transformation or anything but I like to show off my lovely moose whenever I can.

Midas: (Shortly after he was born. Camera date is off, he was born May 7, derby day!)











Almost a yearling!












Yearling winter:









2 years:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Midas had the sweetest baby face ever. And such a pretty pattern! <3


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you! <3 You know, my entire life tobiano was like my least favorite thing. Probably/Mostly because they were my father's favorite, so almost all the horses in the pasture throughout the years were tobianos. "They're so -boring-, they all look the same!" Save for the minimals of course, which I've always been fond of. Of course I ended up buying one anyway. (His dam was a family member's horse.) I spent the first year just wishing he'd been a solid bay.

It's kinda grown on me now though!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Does a couple weeks old to 16 months count? :lol:


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is Djinn as a baby of several months

View attachment 328474


and then as an almost 4 year old.

View attachment 328482


He didn't change color much, although when he was born his legs were golden; when they shed to black I called the vet because I thought he had mange.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol he was just shedding his baby buff coat lots of bays are born with buff legs 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Teehee, what is that that Djinn is holding??


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Not much change here 

1 month old


3 yrs old.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Not much changed other than size.

TJ



Cloud



Flash


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Lol he was just shedding his baby buff coat lots of bays are born with buff legs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know that now! I wish I had known it before I called the vet out, and before I told everyone about my one-of-a-kind gold-legged bay... 

Oh, and Zexious, Djinn grabbed a coffee can grain scoop that I had just set down, and was flapping it up and down. He was a very mouthy little guy.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

My little one is in the process of changing...but in the meantime I'm totally envious of all your grown babies...they are stunning! 

Here is Miss Vee...losing her baby fuzz and slowly turning bay. The only suspense for me will be what "shade" she will be :wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Captain--That is hilarious xD How cute <3


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is my Prodigy growing up. He's a Kiger/Appaloosa. The oldest picture he is 5, though.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Ohh this is so fun!! I love watching their color emerge <3
Beautiful babies everyone!


Here are my two contributions to the cute!
This is Viking a Gypsy cross, this was before we got him at 2 months









This was just when we got him at 7 months (dont let those sweet eyes fool you, he was a monster!):










Him this summer (at 2 1/2 not sure what color he is - he has a flick or "gray" in his mane, like the color of a gray cat, but his spots are chestnutty):






















And this is Zephyr when he arrived at 5 months old:









Then at about 8 months:










And now at about a year:









He keeps getting darker! 


Keep the baby pics coming


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll make room in my barn any day for Viking.. Wow!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Punks... They're so adorable ;-;


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

First two are of my Curly mare Scarlet. First from her sale ad, then a few weeks ago. The rest are of my Curly filly, Takala. From a day old to 9 months old. She is a red dun, but her foal coat was very unconvincing. Then I clipped her and I got a solid dorsal, and leg barring. I have some others for my other horses, I'll see if I can manage to post them, too.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness she has gotten so big!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandR (Dec 9, 2013)

*Rogue as a baby to now*

couple months

coming 2 year old

coming 5 year old


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Tryst said:


> She kind of looks like she is graying in these two photos. Was one of the parents a gray?


Yes, she was going gray. Her sire was gray, her dam was a sorrel. 

(Just saw that right now... )


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's my girl's transformations (from 10dys to 8yrs)-
10dys old 


3mths old


6mths


Approx 1yr 1mth


Approx 2&1/2 yrs 


3&1/2yrs


Just gone 4yrs


4&1/2yrs


5yrs 


6&1/2yrs


7yrs


7&1/2yrs


8yrs


8yrs 3mths (taken 2days ago)


----------

